# Attack of the Coyotes



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Hopefully this coyote doesn't have rabies.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=224909 ... rity-guard


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Why cant they come that close to me when I am out in the woods with a rifle?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll bet it was really a wolf.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Chupacabra..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

It tested negative for rabies.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> It tested negative for rabies.


So, how do you explain that behavior? Hydrophobia? It looks like we all better load up on the Zmax bullets! Maybe it was the combination of the full moon, Halloween so close by and election time??


----------

